# PCGHX-Clan [LOGO]



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Da ich mich ja bereit erklärt habe das Logo zumachen, hier eines der ersten Entwürfe des PCGHX Clanlogos. 
Lasst mal eure Ideen einfließen. Bin manchmal ordentlich unkreativ  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. März 2011)

Schreib mal das "Multigaming Clan" mal in einen X-Strich rein!


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

So ungefähr?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. März 2011)

So ähnlich hätte ich es gemacht, sieht kompakter aus!


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Das Multigaming blabla kann ruhig draußen stehen, nur das braucht ne fettere Schriftart und fette Effekte.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Was verstehst du unter Effekte?


----------



## Optikks (22. März 2011)

nimm mal eine kantigere schrift oder mach schatten zur schrift um das ganze dynamischer wirken zu lassen. das sieht dann nicht so steril aus...
das X in ixtreme würde ich auch ein wenig farblich absetzen um das ganze zu fokossieren


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Das sind ma genaue Vorschläge. So in etwa?


----------



## Low (22. März 2011)

Geht in die richtige Richtung. "WoW-Effekt" trifft aber noch nicht ein.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Dann sag an, was noch Fehlt


----------



## Optikks (22. März 2011)

soweit gut würde ich sagen aber auch wenn eigentlich nicht zu gcghx passt würde vll ein hauch rot noch ganz gut passen. mach den schatten vom x mal rot, man muss schauen wie es besser aussieht ob beim großen oder kleinen x aber dann würde ich es so lassen
freut mich wenn ich dir helfen kann


----------



## Optikks (22. März 2011)

hier stand unfug


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Tadda. Done!


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. März 2011)

Die Idee mit dem Schatten hinter den X ist gut aber bitte kein Rot.
Das ist doch keine PCGH typische Farbe. 
Ich wäre da eher für gelb. 

Ansonsten sieht das Logo top aus.


----------



## Low (22. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Tadda. Done!


 
Machst du das Logo zufällig mit Photoshop? Wenn ja ladt mal bitte die .PSD hoch.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Hmm, also ich würde das extreme unten ganz weglassen. Wenn schon extreme drin vorkommen soll, dann würde ich es in das große X einbauen.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Done! Tüdelü


----------



## >ExX< (22. März 2011)

Ich finds gut so


----------



## Optikks (22. März 2011)

passt, so lassen... hoffe konnte dir die richtigen impulse geben


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich würde das extreme unten ganz weglassen. Wenn schon extreme drin vorkommen soll, dann würde ich es in das große X einbauen.


 
Würde ich machen, müsste dann jedoch eine anderen Font für das X verwenden. Da beim momentanen X die einzelnen Balken nicht 1:1 gegenüber liegen.

Edit: Soll ich mal mehre Varianten Hochladen und eine Umfrage erstellen, welches gefällt?


----------



## Low (22. März 2011)

Erstmal sollten wir mehrere Logos sammeln, auch von anderen Usern. 
Ich ich würde auch gerne auf eine Version von unseren Herrn Mediengestalter warten.


Und du antworte mal auf meine Frage.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

Klasse Arbeit Leandros


----------



## .Mac (22. März 2011)

Logos macht man nicht mit Photoshop, ganz pöse! 
Muss mal gucken was ich da machen kann, aber kann mich mal dransetzen.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Und du antworte mal auf meine Frage.


 
Habs mit Illustrator gemacht


----------



## Low (22. März 2011)

Hab kein adobe illustrator erstmal auf adobe.com laden




Leandros schrieb:


> Habs mit Photoshop gemacht, gebe aber ungerne meine .PSD's raus ...


 WTF? Warum schreibst du erst das war ich oben zitiert habe und änderst es dann zu 





> Habs mit Illustrator gemacht


  hmm? und dann grund Rechtschreib Fehler? was geht bei dir denn




habs schon kopiert 
auch wenn ich nicht weiß wo dein problem ist, dann halt nicht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Kannst es ja trotzdem mal hochladen.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Habs mit Photoshop gemacht, gebe aber ungerne meine .PSD's raus ...
> 
> Egal habs schon kopiert
> auch wenn ich nicht weiß wo dein problem ist, dann halt nicht^^


 
Damned 

Habe es mit beiden gemacht, um genau zusein 

PS: PSD's = meins 



Low schrieb:


> hmm? und dann grund Rechtschreib Fehler? was geht bei dir denn


 
Hatte, statt Illustrator, Iluustrator geschrieben.


----------



## Low (22. März 2011)

jaja und morgen ist weihnachten


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Low, dein Anhang ist tot


----------



## Low (22. März 2011)

Bei mir nicht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Aber bei allen anderen. 

PS: WOW ein Hintergrund.


----------



## Low (22. März 2011)

Ja schriftart hab ich jetzt auch hab eben uploaden 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welche Schriftart ist dieses Games <.<


Ach ich bin einfach unkreativ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (22. März 2011)

Sagt mal, ist das Adobe Tool da 4 GB groß? 
Muss man sich wirklich bei Adobe anmelden?

Wie wärs denn mit deinem Hintergrund, low, mit der Schrift von Leandros?


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2011)

Bevor am Ende die Enttäuschung groß ist, eine Frage. Habt ihr mittlerweile das OK von Thilo, das Logo und das Erscheinungsbild von PCGH(X) zu benutzen?


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

Eig. sind wir doch die Community oder, und es ist ja auch unserer unabhängiger von PCGH.de Clan?
Oder meinst du einfach wegen den Coppyrights?


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Denke eher wegen des Copyrights. 
Logos darf man soweit ich weiß gar nicht verändern, da fällt eigentlich auch das Nachbauen rein.^^


----------



## .Mac (22. März 2011)

Logos darf man weder verändern, neu bauen oder verwenden so lange der Urheber nicht die Erlaubnis gegeben hat, ausgenommen hierbei ist so viel ich weiß die Presse / Bildung. Auch Ähnlichkeiten eines Logos / CI können auch Urheberrechtsverletzungen darstellen, und falls der Name PCGHX von Computec als Marke eingetragen worden ist, wird es auch hier Ärger geben (Dies scheint aber nicht der Falls zu sein, hab eben beim Patentamt nachgeschaut, und habe dort unter PCGHX nix gefunden.).

Hab mal eben was gewurstelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Font hierbei ist GreatEscape Medium, welchen ich bei meinem Portfolio benutze, allerdings muss für eine 2. Domain auch eine Lizenz gekauft werden, was aber nicht das Problem wäre, zu Not mache ich das, dann liegen aber die Rechte weiterhin bei mir.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

Das rechte ist


----------



## .Mac (22. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das rechte ist


 
Zu einer Präsentation gehören SW, WS und das 'normale' in Farbe. 
Die beiden SW sind also quasi Drucklogos.


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2011)

Ihr habt die Gründe bezüglich Markenrecht gut erkannt und versteht, worauf ich hinaus wollte. Bitte holt euch zunächst explizit die Erlaubnis, bevor es Ärger gibt. Bis dahin lasst bitte eure Bemühungen ruhen.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Naja, dann muss Thilo ja nur noch antworten ne.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Nein. Theoretisch muss der Vorstand / Geschäftsführung von Computec uns Antworten. (Oder sitzt Thilo da?) 
Weil die würden uns ne Anzeige ans Bein Hetzen, wenn sie Probleme damit haben


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

Pff ist doch eig. Werbung für die 
Wenn ja machen wir eben unseres eigenes Clan Forum auf was wir PCX oderso nennen


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Thilo ist dafür zuständig, also ist das schon die richtige Adresse.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Gut. Dann is alles tutti


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2011)

Thilo ist rechtskräftiger Vertreter und zunächst erster Ansprechpartnern. Mir ist es nur wichtig, dass es keinen Ärger gibt, der bei euch dann für Frust sorgt. Daher bitte erst eine Antwort abwarten. Das Thema "Recht" ist sehr komplex - ich möchte mich damit zumindest nicht außerhalb meines Fachgebiets (StVO, StVZO) befassen.


----------



## .Mac (22. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Pff ist doch eig. Werbung für die



Kann man alles auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, allerdings wäre ich, mehr oder minder, Verantwortlich für Grafiken etc., und damit wäre ich dann auch wohl einer der ersten die eine schöne Abmahnung vom RA bekommen (alles schon gesehen - no shit.). Ich will jetzt nicht unterstellen das Computec auf die Abmahnschiene abfährt, aber man sollte immer auf das schlimmste vorbereitet sein.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Na dann sollten wir hoffen das Thilo bald mal Zeit findet Bescheid zu geben.


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Das mit dem "X" gefällt mir.  Ich frag mir nur gerade ob es mit so einem X nicht besser aussehen würde. 

Unser X wirkt so brav^^

Das hier wäre einfach etwas agressiver.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber warten wir erstmal auf die Antwort von Thilo, wie Kollege Klutten schon gesagt hat.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. März 2011)

@Pain Wir sind hier nicht im Disskusionsthread für den neuen Anhängsel gewisser Seite 
Bei deinem Bild fehlt noch das PCGH


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

> @Pain Wir sind hier nicht im Disskusionsthread für den neuen Anhängsel gewisser Seite


Hä? Bitte nochmal in Deutsch... Danke!


----------



## Papzt (23. März 2011)

Deutsch?.... 
Verdammt falscher Thread...


----------



## ghostadmin (23. März 2011)

Nur so als kleines Update hier: Bis jetzt sieht es eher schlecht aus, das wir das originale Logo verwenden dürfen, wenn ihr also kreativ seid, dann solltet ihr das nun beachten. Fix ist es allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Leandros (23. März 2011)

*Vote for this!*



.Mac schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Was hat der Pferdekopf da für einen Sinn?


----------



## Leandros (23. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was hat der Pferdekopf da für einen Sinn?


 
Musst du .Mac fragen. Finde das Logo allerdings schön. Wobei man den Pferdekopf auch in was anderes verändern könnte.


----------



## Sibig (23. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat der Pferdekopf da für einen Sinn?



Sieht eher aus wie ein Drachenkopf


----------



## ghostadmin (23. März 2011)

Bleibt ja trotzdem die Frage was das mit dem Clan zu tun hat.


----------



## Leandros (23. März 2011)

Ja. Keine Ahnung. 

Wenn ihr Ideen habt, immer her damit, ich setze sie dann um!


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Das eine X durch das hier ersetzen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/146677-pcghx-clan-logo-5.html#post2822613

Natürlich in geeigneter Größe.

Oder das X als Hintergrund und PCGH-Multigaming im Vordergrund.


----------



## .Mac (23. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Bleibt ja trotzdem die Frage was das mit dem Clan zu tun hat.


 Nun, wir können sicher auch ein Mainboard draufklatschen, passt zum thema, sieht aber aus wie [Stückscheiße]. 
Ich kann auch gerne etwas anderes Illustrieren, nur müsst ihr Vorschläge machen, ich hab einfach mal die Initiative ergriffen, auch wenn das nur bedingt zum Thema passt. Manche nehmen auch Tiger-köppe als Logo, denn im Endeffekt kann das Logo auch nur für etwas stehen, wie in meinem Fall, Schnelligkeit - wie ich finde- .


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

Ein Mainboard oder so is ja mal Crap.

Ein Drache hätte schon was. Aber nur der Kopf ist auch doof.

Hier mal ein paar Ideen und Bilder...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist wie gesagt nur eine Idee. Andere Vorschläge sind willkommen!


----------



## thysol (24. März 2011)

Ich bin auch dafuer ein Stueck Hardware im Logo zu haben, das macht schliesslich PCGHX aus. Ein Drache, Loewe, Knarre, Messer, etc. hat jeder zweite im Logo. Ich bin dafuer eine fette Grafikkarte oder so im Logo zu haben.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

> Ich bin dafuer eine fette Grafikkarte oder so im Logo zu haben.


Sorry, aber das kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen. Wie meinst du das denn genau? Erklär mal bitte... Die Teile sind zu eckig. Wirkt iwie unelegant. 

Wie wäre es denn mit sowas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PMueller1 (24. März 2011)

Ich find die Idee mit dem Stück Hardware auch ganz gut, aber ich würd eher nen Prozessor nehmen, weil die oben Ja runder sind. Vielleicht nen schönen i7-980X, wo man dann die Aufschrift drauf Photoshoppt.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

Muss aber dann etwas größer sein, damit man was erkennen kann. Außerdem muss die Beschriftung der CPU weg gemacht werden.


----------



## PMueller1 (24. März 2011)

Aber das sollte doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. März 2011)

Hmm, naja das mit Hardware stelle ich mir eher nicht so elegant vor. Heißt zwar PC Games Hardware, aber ich würde mehr in Richtung "Games" gehen statt auf "Hardware".


----------



## ChaoZ (24. März 2011)

Vielleicht ein i7 als Detail irgentwo, aber ein Stück Hardware zum Eyecatcher zu machen find ich etwas unsinnig, ist ja ein Gaming Clan.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

Stellt sich nur die Frage wie das mit den Copyrights bei Hardware ausschaut.^^



> Hmm, naja das mit Hardware stelle ich mir eher nicht so elegant vor. Heißt zwar PC Games Hardware, aber ich würde mehr in Richtung "Games" gehen statt auf "Hardware".



Ist auch eine Idee. Hier würden sich die Logos oder Schriftzüge oder aber auch die Covers anbieten. Oder was hast du dir darunter vorgestellt?


----------



## Leandros (24. März 2011)

Nen i7-990X als i Punkt. Leider haben wir kein i im Namen


----------



## Papzt (24. März 2011)

Man könnte auch Asus fragen bezühlich Logo oder Hardware. Pain hat doch so gute Beziehungen zu denen


----------



## ChaoZ (24. März 2011)

Warum kein I? PCGH iks xD


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2011)

Wenn Hardware ins Logo soll, dann sollte es eine PCGH-Edition sein!


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Man könnte auch Asus fragen bezühlich Logo oder Hardware. Pain hat doch so gute Beziehungen zu denen


 
Mhm... Ist die Frage ob ASUS dafür seinen Stuff zur Verfügung stellt. Fragen kostet sicher nichts. Aber dazu brauch ich dann einen konkreten Entwurf oder ein fertiges Bild.


----------



## Leandros (24. März 2011)

Sagt an wie ihr euch das Vorstellt, ich mach ein Entwurf.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. März 2011)

Wieso soll im Logo von einem Forums Clan ein ASUS Logo sein? Sind wir jetzt ne Asus Community oder wie.


----------



## .Mac (24. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen. Wie meinst du das denn genau? Erklär mal bitte... Die Teile sind zu eckig. Wirkt iwie unelegant.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit sowas?
> 
> ---Bilder----


 
Diese C4 Render haben nix im Logo zu suchen, denn dieses sollte min. die Anforderung erfüllen dass es druckbar ist, und mit solch einem C4D im Logo sieht das alles andere als gut aus.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage wie das mit den Copyrights bei Hardware ausschaut.^^


Genau wie bei jeder anderen Sache auch, Abmahnen bis der Artzt kommt, oder der Pfänder. Schliesslich kann ein Möbelshop nicht einfach einen IKEA Stuhl ins Logo stellen, das gäbe ordentlich Ärger falls das rauskommen würde.


Und so langsam habe ich hier einen dauerhaften Facepalm am Start, das mit der Hardware im Logo war böse Ironie, weiß ich, aber das kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen...

Bzw. stimme ghostadmin hier zu, Asus Zeugs hat hier ebenso nix verloren. Der Aspekt sollte eher auf das Gaming gelegt sein, und nicht auf die Hardware, denn in der Basis des Logos sollte erkennbar sein in welche Richtung das Produkt / die Marke etc. geht, und bei hardware im Logo würde mir wohl erst an letzter Stelle Gaming in den Sinn kommen.


----------



## >ExX< (24. März 2011)

Wie wärs denn mit nem Matrix Style?
sowas wie hier


----------



## .Mac (24. März 2011)

Sowas kann man auch in den Header mit einbauen, im Logo haben solche feinen Muster aber wie gesagt nix zu suchen, ist genau das gleiche wie bei den C4D Render.


----------



## thysol (25. März 2011)

Leute, ganz ehrlich, macht euch doch keinen Kopf um das Logo. Wieviel wird bereits im Clan gezockt, richtig, fast noch garnicht. Aber trotzdem gibt es schon das volle Programm mit Webseite, Logo, etc, etc. Ansonsten haben wir ne tolle Webseite und ein tolles Logo aber niemand zockt.


----------



## Leandros (25. März 2011)

Jo, ich kenne 5 Leute die Zocken. .mac aka Wurstwasser, Nyso, Mirror, der Kumpel von nyso, ich. 

PS: Hoffe keinen unserer Mittwöchigen TS und BC2 Session vergessen zu haben. Wenn doch, dann tut es mir leid, waren die Personen die mir noch eingefallen sind, so um 1 Uhr.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

> Aber trotzdem gibt es schon das volle Programm mit Webseite, Logo, etc, etc. Ansonsten haben wir ne tolle Webseite und ein tolles Logo aber niemand zockt.




Steht der Aufbau, kommen auch die Leute. Es gibt halt einfach noch zuviele unklare Punkte.


----------



## .Mac (25. März 2011)

Eben, ich denke wir müssen erstmal den Aufbau klären, und dazu gehört halt auch das Erscheinungsbild, denn wenn wir unseren Fokus jetzt hauptsächlich auf das zocken legen, dann können wir ja noch Monate warten bis alles geklärt ist.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Eben, ich denke wir müssen erstmal den Aufbau klären, und dazu gehört halt auch das Erscheinungsbild, denn wenn wir unseren Fokus jetzt hauptsächlich auf das zocken legen, dann können wir ja noch Monate warten bis alles geklärt ist.


 
/sign

Ideen hätte ich genug. Nur bin ich halt grafisch total unbegabt.^^


----------



## Miezekatze (25. März 2011)

Ich zocke auf fast jeden Tag ... meist mit PSP-Hacker und Papzt klinkt sich immer dazu ein, wenn er uns zocken sieht  Painy lässt sich ja auch manchmal überreden


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ich zocke auf fast jeden Tag ... meist mit PSP-Hacker und Papzt klinkt sich immer dazu ein, wenn er uns zocken sieht  Painy lässt sich ja auch manchmal überreden


 
Mich fragt nur nie einer. Und riechen kann ich es ja nicht, wenn ihr zockt. -.-


----------



## Leandros (25. März 2011)

Komm einfach TS, da bin ich immer beim Zocken. 

Wollen wir am Wochenende mal uns zusammen setzen und ein Brainstorming bezüglich Website und Logo machen?


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

> Wollen wir am Wochenende mal uns zusammen setzen und ein Brainstorming bezüglich Website und Logo machen?


Meinetwegen gerne. Kommt aber immer drauf an, ob ich ansprechbar bin. WE´s sind bei mir in letzter Zeit immer etwas derbe. 



> Komm einfach TS, da bin ich immer beim Zocken.


Bin zwar nicht der Freund davon, werd´s mir aber mal runterladen.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2011)

Zuerst sollte der TS Server mal wieder laufen..


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Laufen denn die anderen wieder? War gestern nicht online...

Genau aus diesem Grund mag ich Skype^^


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2011)

Nein gestern gingen sie nicht, heute morgen auch noch nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Hast du Malte erreicht?


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2011)

Nein, gestern war er in ICQ nicht on und eine andere Adresse von ihm habe ich nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Ist er nicht bei Facebook? Hab da sowas im Hinterkopf...


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2011)

Ich hab aber kein Müllbook. Müsste mal ein anderer schauen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Ich muss da auch passen. Hab auch kein Facebook.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

Umfrage, ob wir das Logo von .Mac aka Wursti verwenden wollen. 

Doodle: .Mac's Logo verwenden

Das Logo: http://www.inkdpixels.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/shoop-da-whoop.jpg


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2011)

Moin

Fragen rund um den Clan bzw. die Games werden ab jetzt im Clan-Forum auf der Website beantwortet.

PCGHX-Clan.de - Forum
PCGHX-Clan.de - News

Gruß
Pain


----------

